# If you could change one thing in FreeBSD...



## Orum (Oct 31, 2012)

Let's admit it.  Despite our love for FreeBSD, there's always some new feature we want, some bug fixed, or some annoyance removed.  So I'm curious, what would be #1 on your list of changes you'd like to see--and I mean only your top choice.  It can be anything as grand as "ARM as 'Tier 1' platform" to something as mundane as "Changes to the default motd", as long as it's honest.

I'll go first.  There's lots of things I'd like, but my top choice would have to be the addition of *block pointer rewrite* for ZFS.  A lot of things I'd like in ZFS, such as changing number of devices in a vdev, and defragmentation, depend on it.

Your turn.


----------



## break19 (Oct 31, 2012)

I wish our installer had built-in support for installing to a ZFS pool.


----------



## xeube (Oct 31, 2012)

Other than what break19 has mentioned, I wish that encryption could be integrated with the ZFS command set.


----------



## darkshadow (Oct 31, 2012)

*I wish*

I wish that my love sitting beside me right now, and we both enjoy FreeBSD .

Even if that span for 10 min, I would trade it for the rest of my life.


----------



## NewGuy (Oct 31, 2012)

I wish the current version of FreeBSD worked with all my hardware so I could run it on a physical machine and not just in a virtual environment.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 31, 2012)

What about flowcharts prior to major/minor changes? gcc > clang; csup > svn; /var/db/pkg >>  ... pkg; /dev/ad0 > /dev/ada0; (serial port...) ( etc...).  Perhaps all that is needed is some nice flowchart from some other Unix or dos or ... as an
example of a standard upon which to standardize.  Then it could be
referenced in UPDATING, at http://www.freebsd.org; in the Release Notes...
.....
Even an install flowchart. "can't init getty"?  Find it in one
of the forty or so boxes and follow the arrows to a solution...
labels? this method, that method...
...
Zfs?  destinations on the right, origins on the left, easier to
work from (maybe in most instances...) than posts and a wiki...


----------



## nekoexmachina (Oct 31, 2012)

There is almost nothing that bothers me with FreeBSD. In whole Unix worn, I wish I could make Lennart be more poetic, or artist, or whatever, but not the code guy.


Offtop part goes from here.


> I wish that my love sitting beside me right now, and we both enjoy FreeBSD .


I wish I still had noone I loved. 
Kinda sorta f*cks up my new relationship with a very good mathematic girl, who is better in everything except two things -- age (she's 19, while my love was about 30) and mindset (well.. she's 19 while my love was about 30 again  )


Also, put a most of your love on yourself and leave some to FreeBSD. Power up your PC. Sit like that for 10 minutes.
Kinda problem solved.


----------



## Crivens (Oct 31, 2012)

darkshadow said:
			
		

> I wish that my love sitting beside me right now, and we both enjoy FreeBSD .
> 
> Even if that span for 10 min, I would trade it for the rest of my life.



I fear I know what makes you say this. All I can offer is a good hug, tough.


And I also wish that those who do not get it should pray to whatever god is willing to listen to them that they never have to find out.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 31, 2012)

I wish there was an option you could enable or disable that when you least expected it would throw up a random BSOD with something funny on it, like a Windows based fortune, for entertainment purposes only.

Maybe somebody could make a port like that. Other than that I couldn't be happier with FreeBSD as it is now.


----------



## tiny (Oct 31, 2012)

Netflix. I understand they use FreeBSD servers and contribute back to the community. They already have an android app. An andoid emulator that would run the netflix app would be sufficient or perhaps they could let us know what is needed to make their app work. I doubt they'd release the code so we could make it work and that's fine. 

Of course, I want this for selfish reasons.


----------



## Lorem-Ipsum (Oct 31, 2012)

I would like a Ncurses/GUI wireless network manager. I find it a bit tedious every time I open my laptop to type in the commands manually.

If not then I'm sure I'll get around to scripting it.


----------



## Orum (Oct 31, 2012)

break19 said:
			
		

> I wish our installer had built-in support for installing to a ZFS pool.



Oh, good one.  Me too.  Though, to be fair, it's not _that_ difficult to do manually.



			
				Lorem-Ipsum said:
			
		

> I would like a Ncurses/GUI wireless network manager.



Can't you do this with sysinstall?  At least, in 8.x, not sure if it's still there and working in 9.

Edit: Ah, wait, that might only be for wired interfaces.


----------



## marwis (Oct 31, 2012)

I wish FreeBSD and the ports could be *fully and automatically updated* on workstations/laptops that are frequently rebooted.  This would allow me to install and configure FreeBSD to relatives' laptops without worrying about updates.  I use Ubuntu now to do this.

Right now automatic updates are not secure enough (if at all possible) with the packages and not possible with the ports.  When using the packages, the latest security patches are not available, i.e. www/chromium version 20.0 is in the packages, latest version 22.0 is in the ports.  When using the ports, /usr/ports/UPDATING has to be manually consulted with every upgrade.


----------



## sossego (Oct 31, 2012)

Change about FreeBSD? Not much.
What II'd like to see is more people using the BSD family of operating systems.


----------



## Crivens (Nov 1, 2012)

I would like to see some kind of memory checkpointing which would allow for processes to be restarted when things like brown outs happen. This would support for processes to be reliable suspended to disk and restarting them later, it would also be really nice, freeing us from ACPI and others for suspend & resume.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 1, 2012)

One of the things I ran into recently, FreeBSD doesn't have an UEFI boot yet. I'd like to see that one. With a proper boot manager if possible. There's no need to stuff everything into 1KB so we have room to do nice things properly. Yes, most UEFI have a BIOS boot fallback but it's not the same. Best of all, the stuff we need is already BSD licensed 

http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/tianocore/index.php?title=Welcome


----------



## Pushrod (Nov 1, 2012)

I would change the name.

Freee Beeee Essss Deeee

Ugh.


----------



## kpedersen (Nov 1, 2012)

I would like the stable packages to be provided with the ports tree they were generated from.

That way if a package is missing I can build it from a port without worrying about version missmatch.

Currently I stick with release packages just for this reason.


----------



## roddierod (Nov 1, 2012)

Lorem-Ipsum said:
			
		

> I would like a Ncurses/GUI wireless network manager. I find it a bit tedious every time I open my laptop to type in the commands manually.



net-mgmt/wifimgr I've used this with openbsd and works good.



I like to see support from a company like in the WindRiver days.
Apple giving back more.
As mentioned, Netflix streams with FreeBSD so why can't Netflix streams be watched on FreeBSD

That's it, I guess.


----------



## jrm@ (Nov 1, 2012)

Lorem-Ipsum said:
			
		

> I would like a Ncurses/GUI wireless network manager. I find it a bit tedious every time I open my laptop to type in the commands manually.  If not then I'm sure I'll get around to scripting it.




Here's my extremely simple version.  You just specify the SSID of the access point.  You will, of course, have to modify things like the wireless card.  It assumes you've seen the network before and have a an entry in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf.  So, there's a lot of room for improvement, but it does save me a lot of typing.


```
/etc/rc.d/netif stop
ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev iwn0
ifconfig wlan0 ssid $1
wpa_supplicant -B -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
dhclient wlan0
```


----------



## bbzz (Nov 1, 2012)

sossego said:
			
		

> Change about FreeBSD? Not much.
> What II'd like to see is more people using the BSD family of operating systems.



I'm under the impression that, the less people know about us, the better.


The only thing I'd like is more hardware support, but not at the cost of what I said above. 
Oh and better ZFS (yes that's two things).


----------



## sossego (Nov 1, 2012)

Pushrod said:
			
		

> I would change the name.
> 
> Freee Beeee Essss Deeee
> 
> Ugh.



Maybe ExpensiveBSD or CostsTooDamnMuchBSD or even ThisShitAintCheapBSD?


----------



## Crivens (Nov 2, 2012)

sossego said:
			
		

> Maybe ExpensiveBSD or CostsTooDamnMuchBSD or even ThisShitAintCheapBSD?



That's the part which was absorbed by the fruity company you are talking about.
Now let's return to topic.


----------



## jrm@ (Nov 2, 2012)

This wish list relates to two different laptops.


It'd be nice if my wireless card (iwn0: <Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6205>) worked a little better.  Download speeds tail off to 0KB/s after some seemingly random interval.
My video card (ATI MOBILE RADEON 9600) doesn't work so stably with the ati/radeon driver, but this might be more of an Xorg issue.  ...and it does seem to have improved in 9.x.
I wish I could resize ufs partitions within a slice.  I used the whole disk for /, but now I would like to take back about 1GB for an encrypted partition.  I'll try zfs after I wipe the drive anyway.
Working suspend/resume would be cool.
Power management isn't optimum.  The screen brightness can't be adjusted.

Oh, you said "one" thing.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 2, 2012)

jrm said:
			
		

> I wish I could resize ufs partitions within a slice.  I used the whole disk for /, but now I would like to take back about 1GB for an encrypted partition.  I'll try zfs after I wipe the drive anyway.



The only thing missing for that is a user interface.  Back up with dump(8), rework the slices/partitions with gpart(8), newfs(8) the new filesystem,restore(8).  Probably would not take any longer than an in-place resize, maybe less, and less dangerous.


----------



## fluca1978 (Nov 2, 2012)

I would like to see a better integration with foreign file systems.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 3, 2012)

fdisk-linux and its "m"... written for bsd ( written "better" of course...) something to replace sysinstall/bsdinstall/fdisk/gpart in the cases where they each return terse errors of some sort... due to GPT/MBR/GEOM/sysctl etc...


----------



## adamk (Nov 3, 2012)

Better open source driver support for new video cards.  FreeBSD is slowly getting there for Intel GPUs, but not for nvidia or AMD GPUs.

Adam


----------



## throAU (Nov 5, 2012)

I'd kill bsdinstall.


It is less intuitive than sysinstall, doesn't include an option to install to ZFS, and really as far as I am concerned is inferior in every way.  Installing via command line is preferable... or using PC-BSD...


----------



## usdmatt (Nov 5, 2012)

At first I didn't like bsdinstall but I've got used to it now. I got to the point where I found it better to install manually (especially when I got into ZFS as there really isn't another way) but now I just do the following - Go into bsdinstall to setup keymap + network if doing FTP install, drop to command line to set up disks/zpool/gmirror whatever, then back into bsdinstall to extract the OS.

I only use FreeBSD as a server OS so desktop stuff is way down my list of wishes (Not even on there in fact...). Believe it or not I'm quite happy with Windows 7 on my workstation

I would like to see the following:


High performance, production quality kernel iSCSI target (unlikely unfortunately)
Encryption commands in ZFS would be really nice. I probably would use encryption if I could just enable it on a dataset. The fact that I need to mess about with all the GELI stuff to encrypt my entire disks and then build ZFS on top of that puts me off.
Better disk drivers and integration between various GEOM layers so that disk errors aren't as likely to just hang IO, or to fix the fact that you can just pull a hot swap disk without ZFS even knowing about it until you manually offline. I believe zfsd may be in FreeBSD 10 to support auto-replace but until errors are handled properly all the way up the stack I can see a lot of things not getting handled correctly.
Native virtualisation stack (ala Linux's KVM/libvirt) would be awesome but I guess near impossible due to the amount of upfront and ongoing work required. At the moment the choice is really between either expensive commercial hypervisors or Linux servers.

I could probably think of a few other things that would be nice. It looks like booting from an exported ZFS pool (i.e. not already in /boot/zfs/zpool.cache) is being worked on which'll be nice. It's only really that that makes installing root-on-ZFS awkward.

Funnily enough it seems all mine are ZFS based. I've actually been using FreeBSD for over 10 years but for everything we use it for (web serving/email/DNS/radius/etc) it's been great. Hardware support could be better but we've never had any problems although we probably would if we shelled out for the latest servers. ZFS really is a major feature for FreeBSD but it's shown quite a few weaknesses. It'd be nice if FreeBSD 10 had a major new feature or improvement to shout about on release but I'm not aware of anything.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 5, 2012)

usdmatt said:
			
		

> Native virtualisation stack (ala Linux's KVM/libvirt) would be awesome but I guess near impossible due to the amount of upfront and ongoing work required. At the moment the choice is really between either expensive commercial hypervisors or Linux servers.


There's some work being done in this respect. Unfortunately it's been really quiet after the initial details came out.

http://wiki.freebsd.org/BHyVe


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 5, 2012)

If I was only able to change one thing, it would be to make more users realize that they have ownership of the OS.  "FreeBSD: it's yours, too.  If you see something that needs fixing, fix it, or help somebody else fix it."


----------



## initpy (Nov 5, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> If I was only able to change one thing, it would be to make more users realize that they have ownership of the OS.  "FreeBSD: it's yours, too.  If you see something that needs fixing, fix it, or help somebody else fix it."



Absolutely! 

I had a problem some days ago with snd_hda, and I had a great experience 
of reading the code, debugging it and talking with mav@ ; the guy in charge of it.
He was nice and very patient with me, and together we made my system work, and 
it resulted in a patch that will be merged soon.

_That_ was fun!

So, I humbly thought that it would be so nice if dev guys like mav@ and others 
write more prose, more often, to teach the rest of us how to do what they usually do.


----------



## srobert (Nov 5, 2012)

*wifimgr*



			
				Lorem-Ipsum said:
			
		

> I would like a Ncurses/GUI wireless network manager. I find it a bit tedious every time I open my laptop to type in the commands manually.
> 
> If not then I'm sure I'll get around to scripting it.



There is /usr/ports/net-mgmt/wifimgr .
But it's not as full-featured as the the tools available in a Linux system for this purpose, especially on a laptop, where you might want a tray app to quickly identify the available networks and monitor the connection. I'd like to see something like wicd, which works well with xfce, kde, fluxbox, etc.


----------



## c_geier (Nov 6, 2012)

I'd really like to have new radeon GPUs supported. And since I'm already dreaming I'd also like OpenGL support. As stated before I am willing to chip in financially to get this done.


----------



## jrm@ (Nov 7, 2012)

c_geier said:
			
		

> As stated before I am willing to chip in financially to get this done.



I suggest you speak with someone at the FreeBSD Foundation if you haven't already.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 7, 2012)

The Foundation knows.  Get the word out that there is paid work available.


----------



## alie (Nov 8, 2012)

I want more developers to join FreeBSD development team so it will speed up the development especially for ARM platform.


----------



## zspider (Nov 8, 2012)

More people developing drivers for hardware.


----------



## c_geier (Nov 9, 2012)

c_geier said:
			
		

> I'd really like to have new radeon GPUs supported. And since I'm already dreaming I'd also like OpenGL support. As stated before I am willing to chip in financially to get this done.



Of Course I mean Open*C*L and not Open*G*L, the lack of the former starts to exclude FreeBSD from some serious number crunching.


----------



## Slurp (Nov 9, 2012)

I would change bug rate. All the way down to 0, of course.


----------



## jwele (Nov 29, 2012)

I would spend this '1 thing' wish on full hardware support.


----------



## Nukama (Nov 30, 2012)

Integration of a FreeBSD Xen-DomU template for Qubes OS.


----------



## tankist02 (Nov 30, 2012)

Better hardware support. It was the main thing that forced me to run Linux as my home desktop.


----------



## kpa (Dec 1, 2012)

I think that FreeBSD is no longer as general purpose OS as it has been advertised so far. I'd like to see the focus shift more towards it's strengths which are IMO (including but no limited to) firewalls/routers, NAS, general purpose servers.


----------



## sossego (Dec 6, 2012)

It has and always will be a research system.
This is its greatest strength. Those who wish to port it to newer CPUs and different architectures are people who understand what a system is capable of doing. 
FreeBSD is for those that want efficiency and stability while truly pushing the limits of programming and hardware.
If you choose FreeBSD, you're stepping into a world that states, "You need to do it right, even if it takes time."


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Dec 7, 2012)

In my view the whole of the Unix world could do with moving away from the 'counting from zero' paradigm. 

The answer the the question 'How many CPUs does it have?' should never be 'Two, nought and one.' it should be 'Two, one and two.'.


----------



## kpa (Dec 7, 2012)

You can't avoid that in programming because you're often dealing with offsets. Addressing is done as base+offset so offsets start from 0 and not 1.


----------



## sossego (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm going to agree that using 0 and 1 should stay as such.
One could relate 0 as open or even as the value of OR with 1 being closed and the value of NOR.

Now, it is of personal opinion and conjecture that starting software releases at $VALUE=0 is better than$VALUE=1.

With hardware, that should remain as is. 
No reason why a bunch of nerds should put a number to waste.


----------



## vand777 (Dec 8, 2012)

I'd like FreeBSD to be able to run on all types of non-Windows instances at Amazon Cloud to eliminate "Windows" tax.

The rest is perfect!


----------



## srobert (Jan 7, 2013)

*PCBSD-Netmanager*



			
				Lorem-Ipsum said:
			
		

> I would like a Ncurses/GUI wireless network manager. I find it a bit tedious every time I open my laptop to type in the commands manually.
> 
> If not then I'm sure I'll get around to scripting it.


I just found that the PCBSD-Netmanager is now in the FreeBSD ports collection. I think this may be what you want. It will work in the system tray with xfce4 (not sure about others). 
But beware that it is KDE dependent and the ports will want to compile and install all of KDE, Qt, etc. Nevertheless, I'm installing it now.


----------



## silicium (Jan 22, 2013)

As a hobbyist musician, MIDI software sequencer support. No softsynth, just driver for USB class-compliant hardware, and maybe for legacy ports on i386.


----------



## tingo (Jan 26, 2013)

silicium said:
			
		

> As a hobbyist musician, MIDI software sequencer support. No softsynth, just driver for USB class-compliant hardware, and maybe for legacy ports on i386.



HPS has done some MIDI work, drivers and so on, and this: http://www.selasky.org/hans_petter/midistudio/
In case you weren't aware.


----------



## eye (Jan 30, 2013)

I wish FreeBSD was on my phone. While taking on Android is almost impossible with its vast number of native apps there could be a chance with Firefox OS which uses Gonk as an underlying system. With most apps for Firefox OS are to be written in HTML5 and Gecko already running just fine on FreeBSD (see www/firefox) the porting effort should be considerably lessened. It's mostly integration with B2g/Gaia and keeping up with upstream.


----------



## johnblue (Jan 30, 2013)

It would be nice if user home directories were automatically set with permissions that prevented other non-wheel shell users from accessing them.


----------



## protocelt (Jan 30, 2013)

To be honest, as odd as it may sound to some, I wouldn't change anything. I started using FreeBSD mainly out of curiosity. It's extremely well documented, soundly secure, has a great community, and is headed by a group of competent developers that care about it. Sure it doesn't always have the latest and greatest updated technology, but when that technology is added, it is integrated right and ends up very stable in the end. I personally care about security, stability, and control first. I have yet to encounter a problem that couldn't be remedied spending some time searching Google, the forums, or mailing lists, and I'm new to UNIX or UNIX-like operating systems in general. The community support is excellent provided your willing to do your homework learning regardless of technical background, and the base operating system and userland is consistent throughout updated versions. I personally feel a sudden large influx of users and/or developers could change that. I also personally hope FreeBSD continues the same path it has been taking in the future and will continue to learn and use the operating system for what it is; a stable, secure, and general purpose operating system for whatever your needs.

-Regards


----------



## h3z (Feb 6, 2013)

I really like FreeBSD . Its the best at letting you own your configuration, without undoing what maintainers have decided was best . 

I lack the skill to code anything useful to the FreeBSD whole . If I had one wish, it would be that the FreeBSD toothfariy would pop out my USB and smach we with an ASM on up magic wand .

Can someone make a package or ports of that for me ?

I just need to study . 

It would be great if there was a place for non-coding morons to climb the knowledge ladder, while being useful to FreeBSD at the same time .


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Feb 6, 2013)

I would replace rc.d with systemd and add more entries to /proc/ such as cpustat.


----------



## fonz (Feb 6, 2013)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> I would replace rc.d with systemd


That appears to be a controversial issue, to say the least


----------



## ChalkBored (Feb 7, 2013)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> I would replace rc.d with systemd and add more entries to /proc/ such as cpustat.



I don't care about systemd, but I wouldn't mind seeing more things "as a file".


----------



## sossego (Feb 7, 2013)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> I would replace rc.d with systemd and add more entries to /proc/ such as cpustat.



That was rich.


----------



## Sebulon (Feb 7, 2013)

Maybe a bit more obscure, but IÂ´d really like to see this for PAM:

```
auth        sufficient    pam_unix.so nullok try_first_pass
[B]auth        requisite     pam_succeed_if.so uid >= 1000 quiet_success[/B]
auth        sufficient    pam_winbind.so cached_login use_first_pass
auth        required      pam_deny.so
```
This example is from Fedora 17 /etc/pam.d/system-auth

It would make a really big difference for all local accounts that now have to wait a minute or so for winbindd to go through our domain before getting logged in.

/Sebulon


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 7, 2013)

My top choice is (today, anyway) the item of the following list may glean enough attention from this post to eventually be a feature:

A utility which would wrap Xorg to actually write a working Xorg.conf (cycling through hundreds of user-submitted ones? ) upon the first or second attempt
...
A set of flowcharts (each huge) which contain almost all edge-cases for installs (cups,
GPT, MBR, geli, zfs, ...) and a repository for them...
...
Alternately, a utility similar to the first above, which does the work of the second
above (of course, both could be better...)
...
pkgng as an optional default or as optional, for those wishing to retain
methodologies which may work better now than in the V11 V12 instances...


----------



## Savagedlight (Feb 7, 2013)

I would like an ifconfig implementation which allowed for using MAC addresses instead of interface names. Example:

```
# ifconfig em0 inet 1.2.3.4/24 #old
# ifconfig -M "00:11:22:33:44:55" inet 1.2.3.4/24 #alternative

# ifconfig em0.9001 create inet 1.2.3.5/24 #old
# ifconfig -M "00:11:22:33:44:55.9001" create inet 1.2.3.5/24  # new
```
I'm sure there's a ton of corner cases here, but something like this might allow for more consistent configurations, independent of how physical cards are re-arranged.


----------



## Crivens (Feb 7, 2013)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> I would replace rc.d with systemd and add more entries to /proc/ such as cpustat.



My troll detector is currently in repair, could this be a case of posting drunk, smoking the wrong carpet or do we have to report an account as stolen?


----------



## fonz (Feb 7, 2013)

*Making part of /etc/rc.conf depend on the network*

There are a few things I'm currently working on (and which I'll share here in due course), but the one thing on my TODO list that I just can't seem to find the time for is making part(s) of /etc/rc.conf dependent on which network you're on (if any). For example, I'd like to be able to easily specify something like this:
When at home: set the hostname, start sshd(8), start sendmail(8) (or another MTA, I don't care) for relaying to the local mailserver, run ntpdate(8) using the local NTP server and start client-side NFS.
When at work, university or even just on the road, pretty much anywhere where you'll get a dynamic IP: only set the hostname if DHCP didn't already do so and start sshd(8) but don't do the other stuff or establish a VPN connection to home first.
When there's no network at all, set the hostname to something amusing but don't even bother with any of the other stuff.
I think this could be quite useful to (travelling) laptop users and I know it's possible to rig something yourself, but it requires quite a bit of hacking and knowledge of how the rc(8) system works. I have some ideas for extending rc(8) such that it becomes easier to do this, but I just can't seem to find the time to work on it :r


----------



## dchmelik (Jan 21, 2020)

Nukama said:


> Integration of a FreeBSD Xen-DomU template for Qubes OS.



Come on, you've got to think bigger: we might not want a FreeBSD DomU (running under systemd nonsense) as much as FreeBSD Dom0 running like Qubes, i.e. with 'AppVms' but (like older Qubes) not forcing removing host OS networking.   I don't mean for security paranoia (others here might) as much as for usability/productivity: it'd be great to let FreeBSD run other OSes you can open their programs in the same X (or whatever GUI) session (maybe even sometimes  logging in on pure non-GUI  terminal session?) as if they were part of it (rather than inset in an emulator/virtual-machine window you have to key in & out of.)  It'd be a huge task (and probably actually a fork) but potentially increasing popularity if people could run FreeBSD like that, run other OSes inside almost as if they were part of it, then don't have to run those outside of it anymore, rather than run them in a more stable system... then you get the advantage of having maybe all possible package repositories/managers and maybe even professional software from some quite different OSes, without having to run those OSes directly on hardware instead of killing or reinstalling them when they crash, without even rebooting... or trying adding in another that has the same software (if FreeBSD doesn't yet or can't)

Another thing I'd like to see is Radeon Open Compute (ROCm.)


----------

